# Morzine, Pila or La Thuile?



## The Giant Yeti Girl (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello riders,

I am looking forward to really pushing my mtb skills from my intermediate level to really advanced. I have a month this summer where I want to invest on mtb coaching to improve in my enduro racing.

I have been to Morzine before (just 5 days) and remember it having a huge variety and network of trails. Some riders have recommended also Pila and La Thuile in Vale D'Aosta (the later having had EWS races before).

If you had a month to work on skills, where would you choose to go?


----------



## mamu89 (Aug 31, 2015)

I was only in la thuile... it was awesome! I talked to some EWS riders, they also loved it.
I would describe myself as average rider. La Thuile has everything from flowy to really steep an technical.


----------

